# Floor or wall registers- which do you prefer?



## hvac122 (Dec 10, 2007)

I would put them in the floor so you can fully insulate the wall. Otherwise you will lose some capacity.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

I had floor registers at my last house, radiators here
I'd rather have a fully insulated wall too
The only advantage I see on a wall register is that it blows the air out into the room


----------



## tk03 (Sep 30, 2008)

Air changes are air changes....cfm in and cfm out.....all is equal. With that said it is best to have supplies on outside wall area and return on inside wall area whether floor or wall.


----------



## H. Phillips (Jan 5, 2010)

Generally speaking the floor registers are better for heat, and ceiling difusers are better for air conditioning. So it depends on which you use the most.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Put them on the floor.

Supplies registers should not be on an outside wall.


----------

